

Police thwarted by criminals using BlackBerry Phantom encrypted phones - angry_octet
http://www.theage.com.au/nsw/are-encrypted-phones-allowing-criminals-to-get-away-with-murder-20150523-gh82gv.html

======
jkestner
"Phantom" is a service not provided by BlackBerry itself. But this title made
me think that there will also be benefit someday in using obsolete or obscure
tech, much in the way that Macs were shielded from most viruses back in the
day.

